# Heterometrus petersii scorpions



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

Decided to try a scorpion, so I picked up one of the H petersii adults from SEAS today. He doesn't seem to like his new enclosure much - he is constantly climbing up the sides and circling the tank. I've read the caresheets, but I can't see what the problem is.

Probably just stress from the travel/transfer and he just needs to settle down right? Just concerned...because having a six inch scorpion clawing at plastic all through the night is one hell of a recipe for insomnia. :zzz: mg: :2wallbang:


----------



## KeyserSöze1 (Jan 7, 2011)

All of my scorps have done that for the first couple of nights.

As long as the environment is right, it'll settle in. Have a little patience.


----------



## Carl6688 (Jan 18, 2011)

My scoprions did this for the first night too, then they dug a burrow under some bark and now I never see them >.>


----------



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

Cheers guys. I went out and bought him a bigger hide today and he took to it straight away. Much happier and quieter now! : victory:


----------



## antos1985 (Nov 9, 2010)

I cant imagine why something that can sting you or pinch you would keep you awake at night just because its trying to escape lol
At least you will pay attention to what its doing and its abilities when feeding lol


----------



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

antos1985 said:


> I cant imagine why something that can sting you or pinch you would keep you awake at night just because its trying to escape lol
> At least you will pay attention to what its doing and its abilities when feeding lol


:lol2: Nah, I'm more scared of my girlfriend than having a scorpion on my bedside table.


----------



## lucozade3000 (Aug 16, 2008)

How big is the tank?

-J


----------



## Lep (Oct 29, 2010)

lucozade3000 said:


> How big is the tank?
> 
> -J


It's about 14x8", and 6/7" deep.


----------

